# Churrasco on the Kamado



## surfinsapo (Sep 12, 2007)

*Well, I got my Brazilian skewers in yesterday and decided to test them out. They were fun and easy to use. Oh and there is nothing wrong with my neck...*

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/31e09602/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/31e09602/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2007)

Man are those things legal in all 50 states   Those are pretty cool...and the food looked awsome as well
Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 12, 2007)

Mighty fine good looking eats. No one will complain when you serve them food on weapons like that.  
Sorry bout yer bud


----------



## john a (Sep 12, 2007)

That look great SS, those things could be weapons for sure. Don't know about your buddie cause I don't watch videos, tv, etc; no time for it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2007)

Cheers to Horace!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 12, 2007)

Talk about a pig sticker.  Looks good SS


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2007)

Those look fantastic ss. I was at a Brazilian steak house in Niagra Falls a couple of weeks ago. The food was GREAT! Are you gonna post your recipes?


----------



## bknox (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. It is never easy when a friend passes.

Your Brazillian BBQ looked awsome. I love the flat skewers. It seems my biggest problem with skewers is meat turning around on it. Thanks for the video


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Those look fantastic ss. I was at a Brazilian steak house in Niagra Falls a couple of weeks ago. The food was GREAT! Are you gonna post your recipes?


 Nick. I think it's in the recipe section...

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=10888


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks awesome Sapo!!

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 13, 2007)

They're very cool.  How much did those special churrasco skewers set you back? The exact same skewers are < $3 a pop at all the Armenian markets in Glendale, Burbank and Hollywood.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 13, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> They're very cool.  How much did those special churrasco skewers set you back? The exact same skewers are < $3 a pop at all the Armenian markets in Glendale, Burbank and Hollywood.


 I think they were $3.00 each. and they are from Glendale too...They aren't the best grade stainless steel, but who cares for that price. Do you have a link to the markets?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope you also got yourself some poofy gaucho britches and a jaunty leather hat.  Do look highly edible.  Thanks for sharing.

bigwheel


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 14, 2007)

SS, 

The only link to most Armenian markets is through the Russian mafia. I'll give you the url for the Jon's chain but I'm not sure they'll give you any joy on the phone or by email.  Worth a try.  

http://www.jonsmarketplace.com/index.aspx

Jon's is a not-so-little-anymore chain of supers.  Their clientele is about half Armenian and half Meso-American, so the stocking is "Armenexican" or "Meximenian," depending on how you look at it.   You sure as hell don't need English to navigate their aisles -- it's almost a handicap. Great selection of vodkas, Armenian cognacs, piscos and tequilas.  Incredible selection of deli-meats.  Decent lox < $10/lb, and great salmon caviar < $20/lb.  Do you know how cheap that is?

Rich


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job SS.  Mighty fine looking eats.  Sorry about your friend.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 14, 2007)

That lloks some fine Boy I wish I could find the inner skirt steaks


----------

